# Anyone know of a doctor in dublin city centre that is open on sundays?



## z106 (5 Jan 2008)

Anyone know of a dcotor in dublin city centre that is open on sundays?


----------



## ontour (5 Jan 2008)

*Re: Anyone know of a dcotor in dublin city centre that is open on sundays?*

DUB DOC operates out of St James hospital and is apparently open from [broken link removed] on Sundays

They have now got a lot more organised with with out of hours GP services:

Out Of Hours GP Services (from HSE web site)

*DDOC* (Dublin North City and County) 1850 22 44 77 Mon-Fri 6pm-8am, Sat-Sun and Bank Holidays 24hr cover
*DUB DOC* (Dublin 2, 6, 8, 10, 12, 20, 22 (parts of) and Lucan, 01 45 45 607, Mon-Fri 6-10pm, Sat-Sun and Bank Holidays 10am- 6pm.
*DLDOC* 01 66 39 869 Mon-Fri 6-10pm, Sat-Sun and Bank Holidays 10am-6pm
*EASTDOC* 01 2094021 Mon-Fri 6-10pm, Sat-Sun and Bank Holidays 10am-6pm
*LUKEDOC* 01 4065158 Mon-Fri 6-10pm, Sat-Sun and Bank Holidays 10am-6pm


----------



## gipimann (5 Jan 2008)

*Re: Anyone know of a dcotor in dublin city centre that is open on sundays?*

This old thread may be of some use.

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?p=274988


----------

